# NEW 2014 Alienware 17 (DELL) or any other alternatives.



## chetan.g (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

This post is regarding your valuable feedback and reviews on NEW 2014 Alienware 17 (DELL) with 880 NVidea graphics.

I am wanted to buy and great desktop replacement and rig should have capabilities for running high end gaming too, therefore I found out this super high end config to suit . But I want your feedback in it.  ALSO PORTABILITY IS A FACTOR TOO ..!!!

SO, Should I go with it or THERE ARE BETTER ALTERNATIVES TO IT.

Please put your experiences in it.

Thanks
Chetan


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This post is regarding your valuable feedback and reviews on NEW 2014 Alienware 17 (DELL) with 880 NVidea graphics.
> 
> ...



If you like carrying a mini table with you them AW 17 great choice. AWs are bulky machines with almost zero portability. The best laptop for portability+gaming would be the MSI GS 60 ghost pro.
Extremely thin+very high performance(just a bit lower than AW 17). It has GTX 870M.
Contact [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] for more details.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 23, 2014)

HI there [MENTION=4276]chetan.g[/MENTION]! As [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] commented earlier, MSI's slim gaming GS60 Ghost should be a better alternative with your needs.

Here is a review of the said laptop: MSI GS60 Ghost review: a gaming rig in Ultrabook's clothing

*o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/602104dcb039a1dd777e04eb403f8c6a/200034836/DSC00498.jpg

It will be available soon in India next month after the BIS certification approval.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you like carrying a mini table with you them AW 17 great choice. AWs are bulky machines with almost zero portability. The best laptop for portability+gaming would be the MSI GS 60 ghost pro.
> Extremely thin+very high performance(just a bit lower than AW 17). It has GTX 870M.
> Contact [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] for more details.





rhyansy said:


> HI there [MENTION=4276]chetan.g[/MENTION]! As [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] commented earlier, MSI's slim gaming GS60 Ghost should be a better alternative with your needs.
> 
> Here is a review of the said laptop: MSI GS60 Ghost review: a gaming rig in Ultrabook's clothing
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback .. then its better to wait    ... thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

IMHO, Asus ROG series laptops are much VFM compared to Alienware.


----------



## seamon (Jul 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO, Asus ROG series laptops are much VFM compared to Alienware.



not powerful enough.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO, Asus ROG series laptops are much VFM compared to Alienware.




yes .. but built quality is not good as compare to Alienware .. and I think the latest ASUS G750 JZ series is not available in India. Only base model ie JM is available ..

Guys .. dont we have any other option under 1 lakh (apart Alienware, ASUS ROG, MSI). In Ultralaptop section.???   I think the main features for a powerful rig is CPU , Motherboard, Graphis Card and Amount of RAM. Rest of the modules we can upgrade as per our  needs. So, do we have other ultrabooks or laptops with latest configuration which are future proof and play the latest games and CAN GIVE THE SAME PERFORMACE JUST LIKE ALIENWARE OR SHARE THE SAME LEVEL OF PERFORMANCE !!??? and also they may be in less budget than hefty Alienware. !!!

If there are any such rigs in segment then please advice !!!


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 24, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> yes .. but built quality is not good as compare to Alienware .. and I think the latest ASUS G750 JZ series is not available in India. Only base model ie JM is available ..
> 
> Guys .. dont we have any other option under 1 lakh (apart Alienware, ASUS ROG, MSI). In Ultralaptop section.???   I think the main features for a powerful rig is CPU , Motherboard, Graphis Card and Amount of RAM. Rest of the modules we can upgrade as per our  needs. So, do we have other ultrabooks or laptops with latest configuration which are future proof and play the latest games and CAN GIVE THE SAME *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...7-dell-any-other-alternatives.html#PERFORMACE JUST LIKE ALIENWARE OR SHARE THE SAME LEVEL OF PERFORMANCE !!??? and also they *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...nware-17-dell-any-other-alternatives.html#may be in less budget than hefty Alienware. !!!
> 
> If there are any such rigs in segment then please advice !!!



i would always advice you against alienwares... too overpriced... asus rogs are way better and better priced.. another thing to note is that thre aren't much options in india compared to ones you get outside.. the most powerful gpu ones you get in india are the g750jx and g750jm and the more heavily priced alienwares.. .. asus ones are bulky just as the alienware.. but they all have keplars

if you want them slim, Lenovo might release their y50 in india which has 860m and are the newer Maxwell based.. but if you want the highest and the most powerful, alienwares are the only option considering support in india..

Talking, about upgrades, laptops are very limited in upgrades... GPUS cant be upgraded, cpus are really expensive to be upgraded... the upgrades you can easily do are the rams.. if you are looking all powerful top of the line gaming, you better get a gaming rig...


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> yes .. but built quality is not good as compare to Alienware .. and I think the latest ASUS G750 JZ series is not available in India. Only base model ie JM is available ..
> 
> Guys .. dont we have any other option under 1 lakh (apart Alienware, ASUS ROG, MSI). In Ultralaptop section.???   I think the main features for a powerful rig is CPU , Motherboard, Graphis Card and Amount of RAM. Rest of the modules we can upgrade as per our  needs. So, do we have other ultrabooks or laptops with latest configuration which are future proof and play the latest games and CAN GIVE THE SAME PERFORMACE JUST LIKE ALIENWARE OR SHARE THE SAME LEVEL OF PERFORMANCE !!??? and also they may be in less budget than hefty Alienware. !!!
> 
> If there are any such rigs in segment then please advice !!!



Ultrabooks cannot be as powerful as an Alienware due to Thermodynamical problems. For instance, Alienware 17 has GTX 880m+upto core i7 4940MX. Now if you put these components in an ultrabook, the laptop will melt in a couple of minutes because if the amount of heat produced. GS 60 Ghost Pro and Razer Blade(must be imported) will be the closest thing to an ultrabook gaming rig.
I am afraid, you are limited to ASUS ROG, Alienware(Dell) and MSI in India.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)

in a top end gaming laptop, u just need a decent screen, 8 gigs ram, top end GPU and a decent processor. Rest you can compromise as you wish. SSD, big stock HDD, extra 8 gigs ram, useless fancy-named audio, LAN wifi,, fancy named keyboard/trackpad, wont contribute a dime to FPS. Of course it wont come in a tin can and also will have a semi-proper cooling. If you find a laptop which focuses on the first four point, buy it.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 24, 2014)

btw, i just found that the asus 750jm also uses maxwel gpus... and has a 17.3 screen with the 860m graphics.. and is the best asus or option besides alienware available in india.. ofcourse isnt powerful than the alienwares but has a good scree, great temps and sound and is below 1 lakh.. its 84k i guess.. would be the best alternative if you are satisfied with the 860m having a good alround specs and a good price..


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> btw, i just found that the asus 750jm also uses maxwel gpus... and has a 17.3 screen with the 860m graphics.. and is the best asus or option besides alienware available in india.. ofcourse isnt powerful than the alienwares but has a good scree, great temps and sound and is below 1 lakh.. its 84k i guess.. would be the best alternative if you are satisfied with the 860m having a good alround specs and a good price..



It costs 1 lakh 27k.
The 82k one is ASUS G56JR with 15.6" screen and Kepler GTX 760m.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 24, 2014)

The price in flipkart too is 1.2l... that is the 24 gb ram version on there.. i asked the asus dealer at my place at he said the same specs and said they get the base model(8gb one) and its 83,999 there...


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> The price in flipkart too is 1.2l... that is the 24 gb ram version on there.. i asked the asus dealer at my place at he said the same specs and said they get the base model(8gb one) and its 83,999 there...



That can't be. 16 GB costs 10k. Otherwise the model in Flipkart is pretty basic too. It has 2 HDDs of 750 GBs. If you remove one of them then it will net you another 10k. Take another 5k for swapping of BD drive with a normal DVD write. Even then the price does not drop below 1 lakh. Flipkart = 1 Lakh 27k. 
As if Flipkart gives a lot of discount over offline retailers.
Either your local dealer has made a fool out of you or he has confused it for G56JR.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 24, 2014)

i dont know.. i did ask him the specs and he told me the exact same thing and that he provides the 8gb ones.. and its not there in my state, he has to order it from asus mumbai... and ofcourse i can read the box and do know the difference between a g56jr and a g750jm when i buy it. Dont think he would gain anything by trying to fool me.. i m sure he isnt cos i did ask him specifically and he would then be ordering for nothing.. but i guess you might be right, i will have to ask the price for it in tomorrow morning...

what do you think the price of the 8gb g750jm would be around?


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> i dont know.. i did ask him the specs and he told me the exact same thing and that he provides the 8gb ones.. and its not there in my state, he has to order it from asus mumbai... and ofcourse i can read the box and do know the difference between a g56jr and a g750jm when i buy it. Dont think he would gain anything by trying to fool me.. i m sure he isnt cos i did ask him specifically and he would then be ordering for nothing.. but i guess you might be right, i will have to ask the price for it in tomorrow morning...
> 
> what do you think the price of the 8gb g750jm would be around?



1 Lakh 30k easy. Flipkart always has stuff on discount.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks for the valuable feedback .. mates .. thanks a lot !


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi ALL

I have read in net that severe heating issues in new Alienware 17 with 8GB NVidia® GeForce GTX 880M.
I had found many people complaining about the severe heating issue (temperatue rise to 90 degree celcius). 

Is this all are rumors or really Alienware 17 has heating issue... or really company doing something to mitigate this issue. ? Is Dell india's after sales services are customer oriented.

Please Dell users, Alienware users comment . Urs feedback will help us to make proper decision.

- - - Updated - - -

no one hear to answer ... please alienware users comment your experiences ... and experts too ..!!


----------

